
IRS Issues New Safe Harbors for Management Contracts to Facilitate P3s - 6stringmerc
http://www.bondbuyer.com/news/washington-taxation/irs-issues-new-safe-harbors-for-management-contracts-to-facilitate-p3s-1111686-1.html
======
6stringmerc
This quote is toward the bottom but I think it has a significant point to why
this IRS perspective matters:

> _" An owner is one who shares in the profits and losses of the business,"
> Caprera said. "If the manager's compensation is reasonable and not tied to
> profits or losses, the Rev. Proc. recognizes that the manager is not an
> owner."_

The details in the article clarify the reasoning. Maybe a few here are
tax/policy students too (amateur or otherwise). Hoping the US infrastructure
will find ways to benefit, I'm of the belief a lot of investment is needed and
employment of local, perhaps stationary labor in a CCC-type make-work program.
Worked before...

------
jsinkwitz
I read that as "Management Contracts to Facilitate PS3s" and couldn't for the
life of me understand why they'd want to use an older console.

